# neoprene dog vest



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am thinking about getting a vest for my lab. i was wondering what brands everybody uses and what they think of them.........i have a 53 pound female


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Avery Dog Vests

http://www.mackspw.com/ItemList--Huntin ... ots--m-739


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was thinking of that or the cabelas one


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent to Duurity1


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

My lab weighs the exact same...good luck in finding a vest that fits! The smallest I could find was a cabelas brand and it's a hair too big. Be care with chafing with slightly oversized vests--probably best to put the vest on once at the destination rather and off to/from the area.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had one of the cabelas vests for years. Great vest, and like Jesse said it fits great. I went hunting with a guy last night that had one of those Avery vests with the handle on the back and it really looked like the shizzel.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess Durrty1 logged off, but I have one made with Herters name, in skyline camo, I'll give to anyone who wants it. Durrty1 get first dibs tho.
I used it once on my lab several years ago, he weighed over 100 pounds and it fit him tight. It did seem to float his big old fat body pretty good however.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just heard from Durrty1. He thinks it would be too big for his dog. Who wants it????


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Ill take it. PM sent.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know how to make a dog vest fit that is a little bit too big? I have a rather small lab and like the vest but am not sure what to do now. I'm thinking of putting some sort of velcro strapping on the sides so that I can make it pretty tight on the dog... but was curious if anyone else had any other suggestions.


----------



## LawMan (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the easiest way to make a too large vest fit on a dog would be to feed the dog more food.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

RR, 

Cut it to fit and then stitch the neoprene together and seal it with Aquaseal.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I HAVE A LARGE DOG VEST BRAND NEW FOR 25.00. IT IS A CABELAS ARMORFLEX, I JUST DONT WANT TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY BACK DOWN THERE TO RETURN IT. cALL 698-7624 CHRIS


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

they have that avery vest that TEX-O-BOB said was the shizzle at sportsmans for like 25 bucks right now. i just got a large and it fits my lab perfect


----------

